

PyGotham Python + NYC - logston

NYC is have its own Python Conference! In a week and a half. August 16th and 17th. Tickets and scholarships are still available!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pygotham.org&#x2F;
======
jonafato
Clickable: [http://pygotham.org](http://pygotham.org)

Registration info:
[http://pygotham.org/registration/information](http://pygotham.org/registration/information)

Scholarship application (for those who would like to attend but cannot afford
a ticket): [https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1PYFBd-
vFKu_UguO9yeCYKMiI7I1...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1PYFBd-
vFKu_UguO9yeCYKMiI7I1FMbsa957a-ADzxwo/viewform)

Talk schedule:
[http://pygotham.org/talks/schedule](http://pygotham.org/talks/schedule)

------
brd
I hate that I am only learning of this now. Contracting in Indiana and just
this week I made plans to be in NY this weekend and stay in this region the
next...

Are there any other Python events coming up?

~~~
jonafato
If you're looking for Python events in NYC, NYC Python (the same group that's
putting on PyGotham) does several free events every week:
[http://www.meetup.com/nycpython/](http://www.meetup.com/nycpython/). If
you're looking for something more specific (e.g. Django, data-focused, etc.),
there are also several other groups that would fit your needs. Feel free to
reach out (email is in my profile); I'd be happy to point you in the right
direction to NYC tech events.

------
rbanffy
WOn't be able to make it. 2015, perhaps?

~~~
jonafato
We're going to start planning PyGotham 2015 shortly after this one ends.
Expect an announcement within the next couple months.

~~~
rbanffy
Is there a mailing list?

~~~
jonafato
Right now, there's no PyGotham specific mailing list. Joining the NYC Python
meetup group
([http://www.meetup.com/nycpython/](http://www.meetup.com/nycpython/)) will
definitely ensure that you get all the announcements, though. We'll work on
getting a mailing list together for 2015 updates.

